# Roccat Kave->kein Bass?



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

hey leute,
ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen das Roccat Kave geholt.
es läuft noch über den Onboard Sound!
nun, heute mal (da ich meinen X6 bekommen habe) Battlefield gezockt... doch es ist ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Bass da! nada!
schon in den soundeinstellungen dem Sub +10dBA gegeben, jetzt vibriert es mehr aber richtigen BASS hat es keinen!
gibt es da irgendeine einstellung oder ein programm?


----------



## evosociety (4. Juli 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen das Roccat Kave geholt.
> es läuft noch über den Onboard Sound!
> nun, heute mal (da ich meinen X6 bekommen habe) Battlefield gezockt... doch es ist ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Bass da! nada!
> ...


 
Ist ja auch ein schlechter Schallwandler, tut mir leid


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

du meinst das Roccat Kave ist schlecht??? wieso denn?


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Bist du sicher, das die ganzen Klinken-Anschlüsse da angeschlossen sind, wo sie hingehören?
Hast du auch deinen Onboard-Chip auf 5.1 eingestellt?


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

ja ist alles eingestellt und richtig verkabelt!


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch ein schlechter Schallwandler, tut mir leid



So langsam wird es hier echt peinlich für PCGHX, es wird gar nicht mehr auf Probleme eingegangen mur rumgenörgelt.
Helf doch einfach oder lass es bleiben. Ganz ehrlich



			
				Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist alles eingestellt und richtig verkabelt!



Evtl. mal den Sound-Treiber frisch downloaden und drüber installieren. Welches HS oder LS hattest du vorher? Mit denen ging noch alles?

Btw: Mach dir nichts draus, alle Headsets sind hier als Schrott verschrien.


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn bei Musik aus, ist da das selbe Schauspiel oder geht es da? Im Treiber irgendein Equalizer aktiviert?


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Btw: Mach dir nichts draus, alle Headsets sind hier als Schrott verschrien.



Je nach dem was man als guten Bass definiert, hat das Kave eben keinen bzw. sehr schlechten Bass.
Generell finde ich das gerade das Roccat Kave nicht das beste Headset ist...
*
Edit:* Braucht man beim Kave nich noch den USB-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung?


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Das Kave ist leider ein schlechter Kauf gewesen, wenn du mal mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer aus der Preisklasse vergleichst, wird dir sofort auffallen wieso.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Braucht man beim Kave nich noch den USB-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung?



Ja braucht man.



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kave ist leider ein schlechter Kauf gewesen, wenn du mal mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer aus der Preisklasse vergleichst, wird dir sofort auffallen wieso.



Trag doch lieber zum Thema bei als zu nörgeln


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja braucht man.



*@TE:* Könnte es sein, das du den USB-Stecker nicht angeschlossen hast?
Das würde dann auch erklären das kein Bass da ist.

Ich mein klar, alleine die Beleuchtung frisst so viel Strom wie mancher Kopfhörer...


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Nochmal zur Frage wieso der Kauf mies war:



> Logitech Sound ist totaler Dumfug, das sage ich dir als jemand der schon  ~15 Jahre Erfahrung mit Sound hat. Dies ist eine leidvolle, teure  Erfahrungsgeschichte durch zig Schrottheadsets und den halben PC  Audiomarkt, die mich in den Jahren mehr als die 2200€ meiner jetzigen  SOundausstattung gekostet hat.
> 
> 
> Daß hat mich unter anderem zu folgenden Erkenntnissen gebracht:
> ...


Ersetze einfach Logitech durch Roccat, kommt aufs selbe raus. 


Kauf dir lieber einen dieser Kopfhörer + Mikro:

*0€ bis 60€*
- Creative Aurvana Live  (Denon 1000 Basis)
- AKG K 530
- Sennheiser HD 212 Pro
- SUPERLUX HD681

*60€ bis 130€*
- AKG K 272 HD
- Ultrasone HFI-580
- Ultrasone PRO 550

*130€ bis 200€*
- AKG K 601
- AKG K 701
- beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm
- beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO
- Ultrasone HFI-780
- Ultrasone HFI-2400
- Sennheiser HD 598
- Shure SRH840 
- AKG K 271 MK II 
- Audio-Technica ATH-M50
- Audio-Technica ATH-Pro700

*200€ bis 300€*
- beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro
- Denon AH-D2000
- beyerdynamic T 50 p
- beyerdynamic DT 1350
- Sennheiser HD 600
- Sennheiser HD 650
- Shure SRH940
- Grado SR125i

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß selbst der ~28€ günstiger Superluxx besser als jedes 1337  H4xXx0r 0b0rRul0r G4m0rh34ds3T klingt.


----------



## evosociety (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> So langsam wird es hier echt peinlich für PCGHX, es wird gar nicht mehr auf Probleme eingegangen mur rumgenörgelt.
> Helf doch einfach oder lass es bleiben. Ganz ehrlich


 

ok sorry....

also das übliche:
- (Onboard-)Soundkarte auf 5.1?
- Alle 3 Klinken stecker drin?
- USB-Strom drin?

Wie definierst du schlechten/guten Bass? Was ziehst du zum vergleich ran? Einen dröhnenden Subwoofer, oder irgend was wo du in etwa weißt wann Bass in welche Form angebracht ist? (Mein Lieblingslied dafür ist Woke up this morning von Alabama 3)


Edit: der produktivste Rat den ich wahrscheinlich je geben werde im Bezug auf ein Headset. Tu dir einen Gefallen und vergleiche nie direkt mit einem Hi-Fi Kopfhörer.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

also:
alles ist richtig verkabelt! selbst USB ist drin! 
der Treiber IST frisch drauf, da es vorher gerauscht hat.->jetzt nichtmehr
Im treiber ist alles richtig eingestellt (5.1,Sub ect ect)
es ist einfach GARKEIN Bass da, nur viele höhen!


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Merkwürdig was hier alle gegen das Headset haben.
Bin selber besitzer eines Kave und ich hab super klaren Sound und auch einen ordentlichen Bass. 

Du hast bereits die Treiber aktualisiert oder?
Eventuell auch mal durch ein neues austauschen. Ich hatte anfangs auch ein ähnliches Problem.

Denk dran in der kleinen Box den Subwoofer auch dementsprechend hoch zustellen. 
Aber mir fällt auch auf das ich Speziell bei Bad Company 2, eher wenig Bass mit diesem Headset habe. 
Bei anderen Spielen oder bei Filmen und Musik habe ich einen schönen starken Bass.

Musst halt ein wenig mit den Einstellungen herumprobieren. 
Ansonsten auch mal den Support von Roccat anschreiben. Die sind recht freundlich und konnten mir damals auch gut weiterhelfen.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

> Edit: der produktivste Rat den ich wahrscheinlich je geben werde im  Bezug auf ein Headset. Tu dir einen Gefallen und vergleiche nie direkt  mit einem Hi-Fi Kopfhörer.


... denn es könnte sehr schmerzlich sein, wenn du merkst, daß du vielleicht schon hunderte Euro für den Gamerschrott ausgegeben hast. 




> Merkwürdig was hier alle gegen das Headset haben.
> Bin selber besitzer eines Kave und ich hab super klaren Sound und auch einen ordentlichen Bass.


Hand aufs Herz: Hast du schon einmal mit einem richtig guten Hifi Kopfhörer gespielt? Nein? Probiers aus und du wirst uns verstehen.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

@Robonator: Hier werden alle Headsets als Elektro-Schrott abgestempelt. Es hat einfach keinen Zweck zu diskutieren.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> ... denn es könnte sehr schmerzlich sein, wenn du merkst, daß du vielleicht schon hunderte Euro für den Gamerschrott ausgegeben hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand aufs Herz: Hast du schon einmal mit einem richtig guten Hifi Kopfhörer gespielt? Nein? Probiers aus und du wirst uns verstehen.


 
Ja habe ich. 
Und ehrlich gesagt, lohnt sich für mich der Aufpreis für Kopfhörer dieser Qualität für mich nicht.
Das Kave ist für mich optimal und es war auch günstig. Lediglich an dem hohen Gewicht muss man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @Robonator: Hier werden alle Headsets als Elektro-Schrott abgestempelt. Es hat einfach keinen Zweck zu diskutieren.


 ... von Leuten, die locker über mindestens 10 Jahre mehr Lebens/Produkterfahrung als du verfügen und schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Euro in Gamerprodukte verschwendet haben, mein "lieber" 
HAWX.




> Und ehrlich gesagt, lohnt sich für mich der Aufpreis für Kopfhörer dieser Qualität für mich nicht.


Wieso Aufpreis? Ein gleich teurer Kopfhörer macht es genauso besser.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> ... von Leuten, die locker über mindestens 10 Jahre mehr Lebens/Produkterfahrung als du verfügen und schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Euro in Gamerprodukte verschwendet haben, mein "lieber" HAWX.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso Aufpreis? Ein gleich teurer Kopfhörer macht es genauso besser.


 
Ich habe für meinen Kave nur 49€ bezahlt. 
Zeig mir ein 5.1 Headset das ich auch zum Spielen sehr gut eignet und auch ein Mikrofon hat, bei dem meine Stimme auch so gut rüber kommt.

Keine sorge ich habe auch schon Erfahrung auf diesem gebiet gemacht  
Ausserdem benötigt man meiner meinung nach, auch eine gute Soundkarte damit man die Qualität solcher Kopfhörer richtig heraushören kann.
Und für sowas ist bei mir im PC nunmal kein platz.  Das Kave kommt auch gut mit einer Onboard zurecht.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

> Ich habe für meinen Kave nur 49€ bezahlt.
> Zeig mir ein 5.1 Headset das ich auch zum Spielen sehr gut eignet und  auch ein Mikrofon hat, bei dem meine Stimme auch so gut rüber kommt.


5.1 ist bei Headsets biophysikalischer Unfug, da der Raumklang durch feinste Laufzeitunterschiede im Hirn errechnet wird. Zwei große Treiber können dies viel besser als 5 winzige Chinaquäken. 

Und das du in deinem Rechner keinen Platz mehr für eine Soundkarte hast, kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Wie sieht denn deine Hardware aus?

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle mal den AKg K530 bei Thomann Cyberstore bestellen und gegen das Kave testen. Aufgrund der 30 tage Rückgaberecht und der versandkostenfreien Lieferung, besteht für dich keinerlei Risiko.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> ... von Leuten, die locker über mindestens 10 Jahre mehr Lebens/Produkterfahrung als du verfügen und schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Euro in Gamerprodukte verschwendet haben, mein "lieber"
> HAWX.



Das glaub ich dir auch 100% Madz. Du bist insgesamt weitaus erfahrener, aber man braucht nicht unbedingt einen Kopfhörer zum Zocken. Mit Ortung beim Kave fang ich jetzt lieber nicht an...


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Warum für dem Preis etwas schlechteres (Kave) nehmen, wenn es auch besser geht, meine Empfehlung ist, dass der Te sich einfach nochmal einen K530 oder Aurvana Live! bestellen soll, dann wird er ja sehen, was ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

klar. einfach nochmal 70€ ausm oasch ziagn... HÖRT AUF EUCH ZU STREITEN!


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum für dem Preis etwas schlechteres (Kave) nehmen, wenn es auch besser geht, meine Empfehlung ist, dass der Te sich einfach nochmal einen K530 oder Aurvana Live! bestellen soll, dann wird er ja sehen, was ihm besser gefällt.



Ich schreibe jetzt zum 100000000000000000. mal das das Kave in Ortung alle Hifi-Kopfhörer abhängt, klanglich aber keine Chance hat.
Man das kann ich bald in meine Signatur auf nehmen...


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Du bekommst das Geld doch zurück, wenn du nicht zufrieden bist. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

aber woher soll ich denn jetzt das geld nehmen?
EDIT: ich bin 13! hab vergessen das zu erwähnen!


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> 5.1 ist bei Headsets biophysikalischer Unfug, da der Raumklang durch feinste Laufzeitunterschiede im Hirn errechnet wird. Zwei große Treiber können dies viel besser als 5 winzige Chinaquäken.
> 
> Und das du in deinem Rechner keinen Platz mehr für eine Soundkarte hast, kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Wie sieht denn deine Hardware aus?
> 
> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle mal den AKg K530 bei Thomann Cyberstore bestellen und gegen das Kave testen. Aufgrund der 30 tage Rückgaberecht und der versandkostenfreien Lieferung, besteht für dich keinerlei Risiko.


 
Nunja, das kann jeder so sehen wie er will.
Ich habe bzw hatte nur ein kleines Midi Gehäuse und ein demenstprechendes winziges Mainboard.
Die Grafikkarte hatte die einzigsten PCI Steckplätze verdeckt.


Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Kave gemacht, kann sein das ihr da eine andere Meinung habt. Ich bin damit zufrieden und der Sound ist auch gut. Warum also tauschen?

Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung aber so ein Sound-Fanatiker bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.

Und ich verstehe nicht warum wir hier jetzt diskutieren. Dazu sollten wir wohl einen neuen Thread aufmachen oder nicht?

Nunja falls du mir noch etwas sagen möchtest, dann würde ich dich bitten mir das per Nachricht zu senden. Ich bin jetzt weg und weiss nicht ob ich dran denke den Thread nochmal aufzurufen.

mfg

@Rurdo   Nach einem Streit sieht das nicht aus. Eher gegenseitiges anzicken. 
Und ich verstehe dich. Das Geld hat nunmal nicht jeder und ich bin auch sehr Jung  
Probier einfach das aus was hier bereits geschreiben wurde, oder wende dich zur Not an den Support von Roccat. 
Die können die mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Oma, Opa, Mama, Papa, Zeitung austragen, Nachbars Wagen waschen, rasen mähen, Hund gassi führen oder oder oder... 



> Ich bin damit zufrieden und der Sound ist auch gut. Warum also tauschen?


Nur soviel: Das bessere ist der Feind des "guten" (in dem Fall mit Absicht in Anführungsstrichen), besonders wenn es zum nahezu gleichen Preis angeboten wird.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

also:
ich musses wohl aushalten bis ich meine D2 bekomme... nun kann ein MOD diesen *** Thread ZUMACHEN!

EDIT: 
entweder du lebst in der vergangenheit oder in deinen träumen!
Oma->schon geld bekommen(zeugnis)
Opa->Tot
Mama->bezahlt eh schon den halben shit
Papa->denkt nichtmal dran
zeitung-> öhm hallo?
Nachbars wagen waschen-> wozu gibt es tankstellen mit Hochdruckreinigern?
Rasen -> ich wohne in einem gemeindebau, da gibts keinen rasen!
Hund->niemand hat nen hund


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Soundkarte teurer als Kopfhörer, aber diesen als zu teuer bezeichnen. Wer findet den Fehler?

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe jetzt zum 100000000000000000. mal das das Kave in Ortung alle Hifi-Kopfhörer abhängt, klanglich aber keine Chance hat.
> Man das kann ich bald in meine Signatur auf nehmen...



Du willst mir also sagen, dass eine Sennheiser Orpheus oder ein Stax Kopfhörer eine schlechtere Ortung als das Kave haben?
Das ist einfach nur Quatsch.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bitte einen mod diesen ****** thread zuzumachen!


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*@TE:* Du hast im Internet zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht mach davon Gebrauch...


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Äh du hast für DAS Headset eine 100€ teure Soundkarte bestelle?  Ganz ehrlich, die ganze Vorgehensweise war unlogisch. Hättest du die kompletten ~150€ in einen Kopfhörer gesteckt, oder in Kopfhörer, Mikro und Soundkarte, wärst du in jedem Fall besser dran.

Eine teure Sk holt aus einem billigen Headset nicht noch mehr raus, eher umgekehrt. Das ist so, als wenn du einen 600PS Porschemotor auf das Fahrwerk eines Golf 1 packst.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mir also sagen, dass eine Sennheiser Orpheus oder ein Stax Kopfhörer eine schlechtere Ortung als das Kave haben?
> Das ist einfach nur Quatsch.



Die kenn ich nicht aber besser als ein AKG 530 und ein Beyerdynamic DT 700 irgendwas...


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Geh mir nicht aufn Piss, hör dir nen KH mal mit Dolby Headphone an und sag was du hörst...
Immer diese rumschwallerei hier...
Keine Ahnung aber erstmal rumlabern

Mfg, ice


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

ach ich scheiß drauf... ein freund hat genau die gleiche combi und hat extrem geilen klang...


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

@ Rurdo

Mein rat an dich: Schick das Kave zurück, die D2 auch und kauf dir für einen dieser Kopfhörer:

*0€ bis 60€*
- Creative Aurvana Live  (Denon 1000 Basis)
- AKG K 530
- Sennheiser HD 212 Pro
- SUPERLUX HD681

*60€ bis 130€*
- AKG K 272 HD
- Ultrasone HFI-580
- Ultrasone PRO 550

*130€ bis 200€*
- AKG K 601
- beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm
- beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO

PLus dieses Mikro:

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Plus diese Soundkarte:

Asus Xonar DG interne PCI Soundkarte 5.1, Digital Out: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das ist sehr viel besser als dein jetziger Kauf.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> ach ich scheiß drauf... ein freund hat genau die gleiche combi und hat extrem geilen klang...



Naja das würde ich nun auch wieder nicht behaupten


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

ach, geht doch alle kacken, besonders du Madz


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Keine 3 Haare am Sack und schon rumstänkern. Petzknopf ist gedrückt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

mehr als du!
schön für den petzknopf! schön für dich und schön für den MOD! 
ich wollte nur wissen wie man mit dem ROCCAT KAVE mehr bass bekommt, und werde angestänkert dass es ******* ist und ich es zurückgeben soll ect ect


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

> und werde angestänkert dass es ******* ist und ich es zurückgeben soll ect ect


Sehr bedauerlich, daß du nicht die Reife besitzt Ratschläge von Leuten anzunehmen oder zumindest in Erwägung zu ziehen, die mehr Erfahrung haben. Wenn ich wüsste, daß du einen guten Kauf getätigt hast, hätte ich dich gerne bestätigt. Hast du aber nicht.


Laut deinem Profil bist du 13 Jahre alt, richtig? Dann hast du sicher nicht besonders viel Geld, auch richtig? Willst du dann nicht das Beste für dieses wenige Geld kaufen?


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

ich bin 13, richtig! nicht viel geld-> auch richtig! doch, ich habe noch keine D2, werde sie mir zu weihnachten wünschen oder so... ich weiß dass das Kave gut ist, nur wie ich mehr BASS hinbekomme, weiß ich nicht!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

RUHE JETZT HIER! SOFORT!

Wenn der TE nicht kritikfähig ist, sollte er nicht stattdessen mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen. Die werden dementsprechend honoriert... 
Zumal die Wortwahl hier sehr unpassend ist.

Achso: Wer antwortet "mehr als du" will meist von etwas ablenken .


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht würdest du Vernünftige Antworten bekommen, wenn du deinen Umgangston mal wieder auf normales Niveau senken würdest.

Mfg

Edit: Nfs war schneller


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

> ich weiß dass das Kave gut ist, nur wie ich mehr BASS


Also ich habe schon seit meinem ~13. Lebensjahr Erfahrung mit Sound (jetzt bin ich fast 28) und habe in der Zwischenzeit sicher mindestens gut 3000-4000€ für Audioprodukte gelassen, besonders viel davon leider für Produkte ala Roccat Kave, Sennheiser PC 150 etc. 
Denkst du nicht, daß ich es nur gut meinen und nicht doch Recht haben könnte, wenn ich dir sage, daß du mit meinen Tipps besser fährst?


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mir nicht aufn Piss, hör dir nen KH mal mit Dolby Headphone an und sag was du hörst...
> Immer diese rumschwallerei hier...
> Keine Ahnung aber erstmal rumlabern
> 
> Mfg, ice



Komisch warum ist ein KH nur mit Dolby Headphone gut? Das Kave bietet auch so gute/bessere Ortung



			
				nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> RUHE JETZT HIER! SOFORT!
> 
> Wenn der TE nicht kritikfähig ist, sollte er nicht stattdessen mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen. Die werden dementsprechend honoriert...
> Zumal die Wortwahl hier sehr unpassend ist.
> .



Nan muss den TE aber auch in Schutz nehmen, denn nur einige wenige sind konkret auf sein Problem eingegangen.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Dolby Headphone und nutze es nicht. 
Mein ~300€-Kophörer kann das auch so ohne den Sound verbiegen zu müssen. Ich muss nochmal über eine Din-A4 Seite erklären warum dein geliebtes Mehrtreiber-System Biophysikalisch totaler Bullshit ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Dolby Headphone und nutze es nicht.
> Mein ~300€-Kophörer kann das auch so ohne den Sound verbiegen zu müssen. Ich muss nochmal über eine Din-A4 Seite erklären warum dein geliebtes Mehrtreiber-System Biophysikalisch totaler Bullshit ist.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Musst du gar nicht, die Realität in der es nunmal so ist reicht mir als Bestätigung.
Am liebsten würde ich jedem einzelnen von euch mein Kave zum Ortungstest vorbei schicken aber das brauch ich selbst


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Mur reichts, ich bin raus hier. 
Wir haben ja gar keine Ahnung von Ortung usw. 
BTW ich höre gerade das gestreamte Livekonzert von Lp und kann komischerweise genau Orten wo Mike und Chester usw stehen, bzw. rumlaufen.


----------



## billythekitt (4. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das Kave auch. Bin super zufrieden. Du kannst es mal in den Realtek Treiber umstellen indem du die Option Mitten-/Subwoffer-Ausgang tauschen aktivierst.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Hasste mal was anderes (Kopfhörer) gehört, denn oftmals fällt einem erst wenn man etwas gutes bzw. besseres gehört hat, wie sche.... Die eigene Anlage eigentlich ist.


----------



## Scheolin (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mur reichts, ich bin raus hier.
> Wir haben ja gar keine Ahnung von Ortung usw.
> BTW ich höre gerade das gestreamte Livekonzert von Lp und kann komischerweise genau Orten wo Mike und Chester usw stehen, bzw. rumlaufen.



Das ist aber Stereo, Bühne vor dir, Unterscheidung links/rechts. Tiefe gibts zwar auch, aber nicht so krass wie bei Games. Auch findet das Geschehen vor dir statt, und nicht um dich rum ;D

MfG Scheolin


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich höre aber auch wenn Mr. Hahn von hinten iwas ruft oder Iwer von hinten aus dem Publikum schreit. Merkwürdig das ganze.


----------



## Scheolin (4. Juli 2011)

Du wirst aber nie ein Instrument hinter dir hören....n Gegner schon ;D

MfG Scheolin


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt ist aber Schluss hier. Es ist zwar grundlegend sehr nett, dem Threadersteller auch andere Produkte in seiner Preisklasse zu empfehlen, die hier geführte Diskussion ist aber weit abgedriftet und beschäftigt sich kaum mehr mit der Kernfrage, die der Threadersteller nach wie vor verfolgt.

Wer allgemein über Sound diskutieren möchte, der verkrümele sich bitte in diesen Thread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html

Hier meldet sich jetzt nur noch der zu Wort, der dem Threadersteller bei seinem Problem helfen kann. Ansonsten kennt ihr das Spiel ...wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Kave ebenfalls, hatte auch mal'n problem mit dem Teil...

In meinem Thread wurde auch rumgeflamet wieso ich Mir so'n "Schrott" kaufe...is doch kack egal oder ? 

Muesstes evtl. mal gucken wenn dat wirklich nichtmehr klappt, das Du es mal mit er anderen Soundkarte ausprobierst ?
Ich hatte auch Probleme mit der Originalen Supreme FX II ...hab ne anderen drann & et haut Toene + baesse raus wie Bloed.


----------



## Chrigi26 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute

Mal abgesehn vom flamewar hab ich vielleicht ne Lösung für das Kaveproblem. Schau mal nach dem Kave auf Amazon und geh zu den Rezensionen/Bewertungen. Dort hat es einen Kommentar, der beschreibt wie man den Bass im Kave richtig einstellt, so dass er zur Geltung kommt. Sorry das ich den Link grad net hab, schreibe aufm iphone. Aber ich werd daheim danach suchen.

Gruss chrigi

P.s.: warum artet jeder zweite thread über headsets in flamewars über KHs aus?^^ man könnte ja meinen die audioexperten sind diese diskussionen leid, aber nöö...


----------



## Lee (6. Juli 2011)

Schau mal ob du im Treiber sowas wie eine Bassumleitung finden kannst. Weiß nicht, wie die im Realtek Treiber heißt.

Und dieser Thread ist echt das härteste, was ich seit langem im Sound Forum lesen konnte. Auf 7 Seiten fast nur geflame, anfeindungen und nahezu keine Antworten auf die Frage des TE´s. Dazu noch das übliche Headset gebashe, was wirklich nicht sein muss. Kein Mensch hört gerne, dass etwas, was man gerade gekauft hat, Schrott sein soll. Man kann schon sagen, dass es für ähnliche Geldbeträge bessere Lösungen gegeben hätte, aber das geht auch ohne Headsets in Grund und Boden zu flamen, egal ob es gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Sixxer (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe seit über einem Jahr auch das Roccat Kave. Das mit dem Bass war so ne Sache. Habe mir dann den AC3 Flter runtergeladen und eingestell, was recht kompliziert ist, und siehe da es funktioniert. 
Download AC3Filter - AC3Filter

*EDIT:*

Den Schieberegler am Kabelbedienteil unbedingt auf Movie stellen. Sonst hast einen Flatsound.


----------



## Touma (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, hier mein Lösungsweg (mit ein bisschen herumspielen kommt man drauf )

Folgende Schritte:
- [Taskleistensymbol Sound] rechtsklicken und Wiedergabegeräte anklicken (Win7)
- Rechtsklick (auf deinen Roccat Wiedergabegerät) --> Eigenschaften --> [Registerkarte: Verbesserungen] anklicken
- Bassmanagement anhaken und OK

Schritt 2:
- Tischfernbedienung deiner Roccat Kave öffnen (zu den Schiebereglern)
- Erstmal alle Schieberegler auf MINIMUM schieben, dann Lautstärke mittels Rad oder auf dem PC auf MAXIMUM drehen (Volume 100%)
- Dann Bass auf MAX drehen, und Center + Front + Rear auf weniger als 5% schieben

Jetz solltest du in der Lage sein Bass + Vibration wahrzunehmen, wenn du Musik abspielst.

Wenn es soweit geklappt hat, weißt du jetzt wie du an den Bass rankommst, die Lautsprecher brauchen eine entsprechende Lautstärke, damit der Bass seine Funktion entfalten kann, bzw dass die Vibration aktiv mitarbeitet, 
daher brauchst du jetz nur noch mit den Schiebereglern an deine Gewünschte Lautstärke ranzutasten. (Vorsicht, bei max. Lautstärke am PC und Tischfernbedienung, kann es zu Hörschäden kommen, daher bitte VORSICHTIG rantasten!!)

Also aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, Bass nicht dauerhaft auf max. drehen, ansonsten wird der Kopf zu Matsch vibriert 

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und ich hoffe, dass dir diese Schritte jetz vielleicht trotzdem noch helfen können.


----------

